# khz adjusting gadget



## martynasx (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi. I have LG Flatron and this is what it supports. Even though the Gamecube game I am trying to run on the Wii I set it to run on 60Hz it runs on 15.7khz and my monitor supports only 30+khz. The game still works but the the message is displayed (Out of Range blah blah blah)in the middle and as far as I know playing it while it is still on damages the screen.

Is there a device that forces the monitor display it without Out of range issues. or the only way is to buy a monitor/tv that supports it. Thanks.

This is my monitor:

Horizontal Freq. 30 - 83 kHz (Automatic)
Vertical Freq. Analog,Digital: 56 - 75 Hz (Automatic)
HDMI: 56 - 61 Hz (Automatic)

I connected it with Wii2HDMI gadget.


----------



## martynasx (Nov 8, 2010)

Would this thing help: 15Khz RGB CGA YUV Component Video YCbCr to VGA Converter Scaler : http://www.ambery.com/rgbcgatovgac.html

?? I stumbled upon this quite accidentally.. looks promising but I need others opinions.


----------

